# Primetime Adventures: The Greatest TV Show That Never Was (seeking people, NYC area)



## anonystu (Nov 25, 2004)

Primetime Adventures is a new, radically creative game that is about creating a TV melodrama (in the vein of Alias, 24, Six Feet Under, Buffy, etc). Extremely simple to pick up (appropriate for those new to RPGs entirely), you can cooperatively create a TV show, define protagonists, and play the first episode in a night. In addition, the game heavily emphasizes everybody contributing: all players get turns at choosing what the next scene will be, and all players get to narrate and resolve conflicts. 

It's a really exciting game to me, and I'm looking to run. I've already got some players, and would like more. Time, location are flexible as long as it's in the NYC area roundabouts. Your commitment is only to coming to the creation/pilot episode session, so if you like it, great, I plan to play through a short session (5 weeks), if not, no need to stick around. 

Sign here if interested, and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## knitnerd (Nov 29, 2004)

anonystu said:
			
		

> Primetime Adventures is a new, radically creative game that is about creating a TV melodrama (in the vein of Alias, 24, Six Feet Under, Buffy, etc). Extremely simple to pick up (appropriate for those new to RPGs entirely), you can cooperatively create a TV show, define protagonists, and play the first episode in a night. In addition, the game heavily emphasizes everybody contributing: all players get turns at choosing what the next scene will be, and all players get to narrate and resolve conflicts.
> 
> It's a really exciting game to me, and I'm looking to run. I've already got some players, and would like more. Time, location are flexible as long as it's in the NYC area roundabouts. Your commitment is only to coming to the creation/pilot episode session, so if you like it, great, I plan to play through a short session (5 weeks), if not, no need to stick around.
> 
> Sign here if interested, and feel free to ask questions.




It sounds better than real television. I have been playing DnD for less than a year. I am fairly flexible about time and place and I bring snacks. I don't want to spend a lot on books at this time of year(never mind Christmas,its time for the Smiley's Yarn Hotel Sale).You could also go to Meetup.com and come to the Dungeons and Dragons or RPG groups.


----------



## anonystu (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey, you don't even need to buy any books! Email me off-list james dot stuart at gmail dot com and I'll put you on the organizational email (we've already got three others, so if we can all agree on a time and place, then that's a go).


----------

